# Pacifica



## GlamBrunette (Apr 23, 2010)

Does anyone else LOVE this brand? Their Hawaiian Guava scent is my fav right now, I love that their all natural too. I just picked up the solid perfume from Sephora and I can't stop opening it and smelling it lol. It smells so yummy and tropical. What other scents are good?


----------

